# way to protect hair while using a prong collar



## faerie

i know some don't approve of using a prong collar, but it works for me on my bigger girls to have this bit of extra control (when i dont use it, temperance pulls and while i can control her, she gags and hacks and it's not cool ... yeah, i know i need to do more work.  anyway ...)

i digress ... as usual.

temperance's hair gets caught up in the collar when i go to remove it and it bothers me. it takes me a while to get that tangled mess off.
i tried googling prong collar covers, but it looks like it just covers the outside but not the prongs? the prongs are what's tangling.

any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Both of mine are great when I walk them alone, but when they're together they're self strangling monsters.. the prong collar is just so much better then their flat collars for group walking. Anyway.

Only Vegas's hair gets caught, Vienna's doesn't. Vegas has more fluffy hair and Vienna has more coarse hair, I think it's just a fluffy hair thing to get caught?


----------



## plumcrazy

I have one of these:

Lola Limited Collars - Wet Nose LLC

And while the prongs can still get tangled a little, it really helps that we turn it "inside out" when putting it on and taking it off... we're able to pull the longer hair out of the prongs as we're flipping it around.

I haven't needed to use this collar for quite some time - I think our rally and obedience classes have been beneficial to loose leash walking!


----------



## Feathersprings

when I was training my very coated Shih Tzu I made her a sot of "snood"type neck protector. Just elastic in the ends of fabric and slipped around her neck to save coat.I would think it would work for a prong collar....


----------



## faerie

thanks. i'll checko ut the link.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

Faerie,

I just sew up a silky neck protector and put the prong over it (just like the one in the picture but without the chain). If you send me the neck size, I can make one of the same leopard print for you.


----------



## Aidan

Aw, Sagan's sister. Any new pics of her? She's beautiful and looks just like him.


----------



## faerie

Oh!!! I'll get measurements tomorrow!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

Aidan said:


> Aw, Sagan's sister. Any new pics of her? She's beautiful and looks just like him.


They look like twins...she is in a miami right now. My camera is broken but this is from about a month ago.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

faerie said:


> Oh!!! I'll get measurements tomorrow!!! That's so awesome!


Just email me the address to: [email protected].


----------



## faerie

thanks. i'll put a string around her neck and then lay it across the level. Heh, no tape measure here


----------



## faerie

oh my!!!! I LOVE TEMPERANCE'S NEW protector! i love it thanks sooooo much oodlejpoodle's mom! i love it 

sorry for caps. 

i'm so thrilled it looks amazing. 

i'll take pics and post. 

pinkie swear


----------

